# iCloud mauvaise qualités de la vidéo .



## Clément 11 (4 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour à tous je partage mon compte identifiant id avec mon téléphone est tablette , j’ai fais une sauvegarde pour mes photo est video sur iCloud car ma tablette va bientôt rendre l’âme je le sens , maintenant que je rentre dans le cloud voir les photo est vidéo je constate que les vidéo sont de mauvaise qualiter alors que quand je l’es regarde sur ma tablette dans pellicule est sont de qualiter que pensez vous ? Je suis novice en la matière . Merci bien à vous


----------

